# Steppengard Blockade encounter (Mad King's Banquet)



## OnlineDM (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone else run this encounter? I'm preparing it (4e version), and I realize that the description of the terrain in the main text (page 33) is completely different from the terrain described in the tactical encounter as well as the map (page 92). The text describes a bridge where the PCs get boxed in (sounds interesting). The tactical encounter is a pretty boring plain with trees.

How have others run it? And is there a map for the bridge version out there already prepared, or should I draw my own for use in MapTool?


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, since I'm apparently alone in my confusions about this encounter and since the bridge sounded like more fun, I went ahead and created my own map. The bigger versions are over on my blog; the smaller versions (gridded and gridless) are below.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jun 3, 2011)

"Must Spread XP..."


----------

